# 3D Season is over....



## SELFBOW (Aug 17, 2012)

So heres some clips from NGT,SGTP & TBG events for 2012.
I added 2 pics from last hunting season as well.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting it up here to. It's a real nice video of our GA clubs....Thanks Martin!  I'm proud you pulled from my pool again, you took many of the very ones I would have chosen. I like the addition of the short clips, and the cheerleader in the black t shirt is great!!!! LOL!!  Lots of happy smiling folks right there!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 18, 2012)

Love all your videos Martin!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice collage and good work but there's at least one more 3d left this season.

BigJim


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 18, 2012)

Great video Martin. I always enjoy your videos also.


----------



## gurn (Aug 18, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> Nice collage and good work but there's at least one more 3d left this season.
> 
> BigJim



Yep and I sure wana see the pics and video.


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 18, 2012)

Great video


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2012)

dang! that's right Gurntravious.. you're gonna miss it by a week.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 19, 2012)

BB, you sure put a lot of work in your videos and it shows. Very nice again!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 19, 2012)

that was real cool where people were stepping up, drawing, and shooting.great job!


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome!! Great video


----------

